# Difference between snaffles?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

As far as I understand, mechanically, they are the same. All snaffles work off of direct pressure. They can be single or double jointed for either western or english. The only differences I can think of maybe could be for asthetics? 

For example this may look a little silly on an english bridle:











I could be wrong though...


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I think the only difference is that for one reason or another the rings on western bits tend to be larger. You also get those antique fancy looking ones like SD posted for a little added bling in the show pen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

So the only differences would be appearance? Could you theoretically use a "western" snaffle english? Or vice versa? It seems like in some of the descriptions the western ones are heavier, what would the purpose/effect of that be?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Some have small cheek peices.


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

Spastic_Dove said:


>


i wonder if the rings hinge onto the mouthpiece of this bit. if not, it potentially has leverage.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

It's possible. I just grabbed the first picture with bling when I searched "Western Snaffle"


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I would also have to agree with it is most likely just bling factor, or a more westerny design to it...but nothing actually affecting how the bit is shaped or works._


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Agreed. A loose ring snaffle with 3" rings is still a loose ring snaffle with 3" rings...the only thing that determines whether it is an "English" bit or a "western" one is the bridle it's hung on and how it's used.

"Western" bits sometimes have more decoration, like SD mentioned, and they seem to have more options on ring size and weight.

"English" bits are visually more simple, just one solid color with no bling, but they have more options on different mouths and even different cheek pieces.

Around my area, I've never seen a western rider using a D-ring, very seldom an eggbutt, and even rarer a full cheek. 99% of the western riders I know use a loose ring when they ride in a snaffle or one of the fixed ring decorative snaffles like have been posted above.

On that same note, the only western snaffles I've ever seen used were either a simple single joint smooth mouth or a twisted wire (either single or double). I've never seen a waterford bit used, or a corkscrew bit, even the non-wire slow twist bits like these VV are virtually unheard of with western riders in my area.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Isn't John Lyons noted for using a full-cheek snaffle "western?" 

I have used full cheeks on my western bridles too, but I just trail ride. I like that I can get more stability with the full-cheek. I'm used to leverage bits, not snaffles. For some reason a full-cheek feels less" snaffley" than a regular snaffle, lol! It's more stable in the mouth.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know THR, I've never watched much of Lyon's stuff, he might use one.

In my area, the only person I've ever seen use a full cheek when riding western is me, and that's because it's the only bit I have that's big enough for Rafe's huge honking head LOL.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Spastic_Dove said:


> For example this may look a little silly on an english bridle:


 
I think it would look silly on any bridle, as it's a drawer-pull.... :shock:


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

smrobs said:


> I don't know THR, I've never watched much of Lyon's stuff, he might use one.
> 
> In my area, the only person I've ever seen use a full cheek when riding western is me, and that's because it's the only bit I have that's big enough for Rafe's huge honking head LOL.


Ken McNabb, John Lyons, and Ryan Gingerich all use full cheek snaffles, and all are BNT's.

Ken McNabb's signature bit:










John Lyons, Ken's mentor:










Ryan Gingerich (I really want to go adjust that bridle):


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

christopher said:


> i wonder if the rings hinge onto the mouthpiece of this bit. if not, it potentially has leverage.


I think this is not a real bit but a decorative piece. The rings look solid so if in a horse's mouth they would stick out sideways.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I didn't even notice that. That's awesome. :lol:


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> I think it would look silly on any bridle, as it's a drawer-pull.... :shock:


:rofl:

That's great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

